# One way ticket?



## monkeypuzzler (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Firstly thanks for all your collective advice that I've gleaned from the site, it's been really useful!

My question is, does anyone know of any complications when only booking a one way ticket entering Aus? (Do I need to fill in the departure date on the landing form?!)

My situation: I'm arriving on the 18th to Sydney and have been granted a working holiday visa. I start work on the 27th and my company are already processing my 457 visa but I've had no confirmation of it being granted yet.

I've emailed immigration but they're yet to get back to me so any advice in the meantime would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,

Ashley


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's mainly an issue if you're coming in on a visitor visa. They will want to know in detail how you're going to leave and why you've only booked a one way ticket. 

This should not be an issue if you have a valid work visa (457 or WHV).



monkeypuzzler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly thanks for all your collective advice that I've gleaned from the site, it's been really useful!
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeypuzzler (Jul 13, 2010)

amaslam said:


> It's mainly an issue if you're coming in on a visitor visa. They will want to know in detail how you're going to leave and why you've only booked a one way ticket.
> 
> This should not be an issue if you have a valid work visa (457 or WHV).


Thanks Amaslam, I'll ask my work to see if they can speed up my application or at least give me a refernce number I can give to the imigration officers.


Thanks again.


----------



## Kingbear (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

I was advised (in general) to get a return ticket as if you get to immigration and they ask why you're coming in on a one way ticket with a holiday visa, you might either get refused entry, or, made to buy the return there and then (at probably not a cheap fee).
For the couple of hundred pounds difference, I'm going to book a return with my return date as far as the airline will allow. Should I want to go home, I can then pay the small fee to change the return date (if its still within the full years boundary), or, let it run out. For me, the time and effort its taken for me to get in, is worth the extra few hundred pounds purely for peace of mind.

KB


----------



## monkeypuzzler (Jul 13, 2010)

Kingbear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was advised (in general) to get a return ticket as if you get to immigration and they ask why you're coming in on a one way ticket with a holiday visa, you might either get refused entry, or, made to buy the return there and then (at probably not a cheap fee).
> For the couple of hundred pounds difference, I'm going to book a return with my return date as far as the airline will allow. Should I want to go home, I can then pay the small fee to change the return date (if its still within the full years boundary), or, let it run out. For me, the time and effort its taken for me to get in, is worth the extra few hundred pounds purely for peace of mind.
> ...


Hi all,

I just had a response from the immigration department and I quote:

_'It is possible to enter Australia on a Working Holiday visa if you have arrived on a one way ticket. The main consideration is you will need to satisfy the Immigration Officers at the airport when you arrive that you have sufficient funds to support yourself as per the requirements of the Working Holiday visa. In addition to these funds, you will need to provide evidence that you have sufficient funds to purchase a ticket out of Australia. Proof of funds can be demonstrated in the form of the most recent bank statement you have or any other proof demonstrating available funds. '_

Thought you'd like to know.

See you there!

Ash


----------

